
Ask HN: Are Most Internet Sites Handling the GDPR 'Incorrectly'? - CM30
Because maybe I&#x27;m being a tad naive here, but it feels kind of pointless to tell people about your site&#x27;s privacy policy&#x2F;cookies when you don&#x27;t actually give them a way to opt out.<p>Seriously, almost every site I&#x27;ve seen use one of these notices makes it as pointless as possible, with the only option being to &#x27;agree&#x27; to the terms to continue viewing.<p>But that feels completely pointless. I mean, no one&#x27;s ever gonna read these notices properly, let alone go through your terms and conditions. And even if they did, by not giving them the choice to opt out, you&#x27;re making the whole thing a bit of a shambles.<p>Which makes me wonder if it&#x27;s even &#x27;legal&#x27; to do this. Seems like a notice you&#x27;re forced to agree to should have no backing whatsoever, especially one where you&#x27;re not really giving informed consent or what not.<p>It&#x27;s like expecting someone to have automatically agreed to a set of terms and conditions for opening a package.<p>But hey, what do you think? Is the practice of giving someone a box they have to agree to in order to continue browsing a questionable way of complying with the GDPR?
======
icedchai
Call me crazy, but I think the way to opt out is _not using the site._ Privacy
policies and cookie policies are a waste of time, both for the reader and the
writer.

------
cimmanom
We won't really know until the first batch of case law comes back with
clarifications on how it's going to be enforced.

